# Looking for Bulk Sugar Source in Georgia aka Scrap Sugar



## piedmontbee (Apr 18, 2008)

Anybody know where I can get scrap sugar bulk?


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Fred Rossman in Moultrie often has sugar at a good price.


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

I use to be able to buy it over in Higden, Alabama but Conrad Hidgen has retired out of the bulk sugar business. TED


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

You can get it straight from the cane fields in LA, but you will have to get it in very large quantities... if you do not need that much, or don't want to have to heat drums of water at once to try to mix it, you can get with the managers at your area Walmart... the Walmart brand sugar is pure cane from LA and if you are buying it by the pallet, they can give you a great price...(I get it for less than wholesale. Walmart must be getting it for nearly free.)


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

rrussell6870 said:


> ... the Walmart brand sugar is pure cane from LA and if you are buying it by the pallet, they can give you a great price


Local Wally wasn't interested. They'd be happy to order a pallet of sugar for me....but still list price, which this afternoon was $.58/lb.


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

That stinks... there are about 7 Walmart locations in our tri-county area, 4 of them have pallets in stock at all times (unless I buy them out. Lol)... the area market and closeness to the producer probably has a lot to do with it... sorry, worth a shot... maybe another location with a different manager may yield different results... that guy may harbour ill feelings towards bees and thus he doesn't take you seriously enough...


----------



## ginn68 (Apr 14, 2010)

I met with my local Walmart manager today. Very nice guy. The best he could do on pallet qty's is $0.56/#. What confused me is the company has a program for dog food returns, but busted/damaged sugar bags have to be thrashed. I offered getting my lawyer to draft a freedom of liability letter. He said that Walmart wouldn't allow it. Maybe 10 years ago, he said. Now too many politics. I normally only open feed to add weight to light late splits. The stuff is adding up. Especially with the "russell" open bucket method. I put one bucket ( 5 gallon) in a yard on the way to church yesterday (9 hives). Checked back on my way home. Sucked dry. I prefer the pure cane sugar, but I can see why some commercial operations use hfcs. I plan to contact a friend of mine in brazil to see what kind of deal I can get out of south america.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

There are still some salvage sugar deals out there but I'm afraid this is not the place to find them. Not enough to go around.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

ginn68 said:


> but busted/damaged sugar bags have to be thrashed.


I bought a ton of 'old' Wally sugar from a third party last year. Still in their bags. Some taped up. Some with mouse droppings on the bag. None would be saleable in the store. I don't know if your store manager was just making it up or if they've changed policies since last year.


----------



## BillsHoneyBees (Apr 10, 2011)

Go to the FOR SALE forum as there is sugar for sale there.


----------



## gunter62 (Feb 13, 2011)

There's a guy on Nashville CL selling bee equipment. He's offering five gallon buckets and fifty-five gallon drums of sugar at reasonable rates.


----------



## kokomodreamin (Aug 28, 2011)

I ve got it in central florida, It's mostly food grade, every now and then there is a speck of something . It's in bins or super sacks, weight varies, but 600 to 2000 lbs each average.
You pick up or we load on a semi , pre paid via wire or bank check, curently .31 cent a pound, but price goes up and down.


----------



## Beeman10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Look in the forsale forum under bulk sugar forsale


----------

